# Applying thermal paste



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi. I got a Masscool 8WA741 cooler for my Intel C2D E7200. I applied some thermal paste to the cpu, but should I have also applied it to the heat sink too? I read that you should apply it so thin that it looks like there's barely any on it, so how do I know if there's enough? It's Antec thermal 5 silver. Thanks.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Applying Artic Silver Thermal Paste – Pictures and Instructions


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

No need to put it on the base of the heatsink, just on the cpu. Check your temperatures with something like Core Temp to see how it's working. http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/ 
You should idle in the 20's or 30's Celsius, or thereabouts. Let us know what it reads.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

It's running around 46 to 48!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That is a tad warm for idle, I'd rather see it under 40 at least. You can run with the cpu at that temp, it's when you get up to a full load that it's going to go above the Intel heat specification. Did you use the Arctic Silver instructions as posted above by Tumbleweed36? Probably worth trying again. Clean all the old off with 90%+ isopropyl alcohol and try with the instructions. The pictures help that way, gives a rough idea of how much to use. Also make sure that all four legs are solidly mounted to the motherboard, one loose leg is all it takes to raise temps a significant amount.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

No I didn't use those instructions but I will. Thanks.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

I just read the post regarding posting your stats. So here they are:

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer MATT-B2CFC39D2C
Generator Matt Stacey
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2009-01-25
Time 23:43


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name MATT-B2CFC39D2C
User Name Matt Stacey

Motherboard:
CPU Type  Intel Pentium III Xeon, 2533 MHz (7 x 362)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 3328 MB
BIOS Type Award (08/21/08)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)

Display:
Video Adapter Radeon X1950 Series Secondary (256 MB)
Video Adapter Radeon X1950 Series (256 MB)
Monitor Compaq TFT5010 [15" LCD] (021BH34PL690)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Razer Barracuda AC-1 Gaming Audio Card [NoDB]

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller MagicISO SCSI Host Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive ST3750640AS (698 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive Sony Storage Media USB Device (3 GB, USB)
Disk Drive Maxtor 6L200P0 (200 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
Optical Drive ATAPI DVD DC 16X8X5
Optical Drive MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000
Optical Drive MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0001
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 715394 MB (689747 MB free)
E: (NTFS) 194474 MB (157836 MB free)
Total Size 888.5 GB (827.7 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller (192.168.1.4)

Peripherals:
Printer Send To OneNote 2007
USB1 Controller Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB Device American Power Conversion USB UPS
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device
Battery APC Battery BackUP


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 C1 07 06 00 A0 00 A2 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 21 49 44 44 13 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 07 75 02 04 1D 15 00 00 81 01 85 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 78 00 00 B0 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: CB 10 00 02 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 11 31 00 00 30 00 00 10 0B 00 00 00 00 50 07 00 
Offset D0: 01 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF 71 07 10 CF 30 06 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 E4 FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F01: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 CB 07 04 00 A0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 CD 07 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 01 00 00 3B 44 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 08 F8 F0 A0 0C 0C 04 7E 0C 00 00 00 04 10 7F 04 
Offset 60: 65 00 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 32 00 20 00 
Offset 70: 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 3F 43 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 32 11 55 
Offset 90: 46 EB 44 31 54 B6 A5 56 0D 37 22 A9 03 15 55 0D 
Offset A0: 00 00 18 18 F0 11 04 00 20 00 27 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 80 00 80 00 80 00 80 00 80 00 80 00 80 00 80 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 31 26 61 24 31 26 61 24 31 26 61 24 31 26 61 24 
Offset E0: 03 00 00 00 10 08 71 0F F1 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 10 98 FF 08 08 10 03 E0 01 00 00 00 73 03 77 40 

B00 D01 F01: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 CE 07 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 0C 0C 03 03 00 00 00 00 0C 0C 03 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 10 A0 EE 01 10 A0 EE 00 00 B0 6E 00 00 B0 6E 
Offset 80: 08 06 00 13 00 00 F0 03 1A 26 80 00 20 60 70 00 
Offset 90: 01 00 00 10 05 10 00 0A 05 20 00 06 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 1B 06 82 81 10 00 00 00 01 01 00 00 
Offset D0: 6B 0A 00 01 44 00 10 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 30 00 
Offset E0: FD D7 FB FD FB 5B 76 5B 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F02: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 CF 07 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 6C 1B 48 84 CD 02 00 06 
Offset 50: 44 00 00 00 46 00 08 03 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset 60: FF 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 24 80 D8 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 08 00 3F 70 08 00 07 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: FF FF 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F03: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 D0 07 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: D1 00 00 00 55 00 00 00 24 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 55 00 00 00 24 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 05 00 05 00 
Offset 80: 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 11 21 12 11 00 00 00 00 99 99 99 99 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 EE 0E E4 04 4B 4B 4B 4D 4B 4C 4B 4C 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F04: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 D1 07 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 50 3F 00 00 FF 00 00 00 98 3A 30 80 80 01 00 02 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 1F 1F 00 00 0F 0F 00 00 A0 F1 F1 00 
Offset 60: 0F 0F 00 00 0F 00 0F 00 0F 0F 00 00 90 F1 F1 00 
Offset 70: 0F 0F 00 00 0F 00 0F 00 03 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 00 0F 00 0F 00 0F 00 
Offset 90: 0F 0F 00 00 0F 00 0F 00 0F 0F 00 00 0F 00 0F 00 
Offset A0: 0F 0F 00 00 00 00 00 02 0F 0F 00 00 0F 00 0F 00 
Offset B0: 04 06 00 00 44 45 54 11 44 44 44 44 44 44 44 00 
Offset C0: 06 00 00 04 06 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 
Offset F0: FF FF 00 02 00 00 00 00 0F 00 0F 00 0F 00 0F 00 

B00 D01 F05: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 D2 07 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: F9 01 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F06: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 D3 07 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 33 43 34 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 07 07 00 00 99 99 99 99 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 40 00 00 88 00 07 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 88 88 88 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F00: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 D6 07 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 44 44 44 44 44 44 44 44 44 44 44 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 44 44 44 00 44 04 44 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 44 44 44 00 44 04 44 04 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 40 40 40 40 40 40 40 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F00: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 D7 07 0F 00 A0 20 A2 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 5B 10 1D 0D 00 00 FF FE FA 3E FF 00 FA 3E FF 00 
Offset 50: FA 3E FF 00 00 5A 62 02 00 00 00 05 33 00 2C 01 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 10 00 FF FF  CD 00 00 00 00 00 44 59 00 C0 30 00 
Offset 80: 09 20 10 D0 08 02 00 00 F0 00 40 01 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 90: FF 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 02 00 10 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 90 02 EF 02 00 08 FF 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 70 0B 00 FC FD B1 00 30 
Offset E0: 83 28 28 39 8B 35 00 00 0F 00 C0 40 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F01: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 D8 07 01 00 B0 00 A1 00 05 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 01 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 1C 00 00 81 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 5B 10 1D 0D 01 00 02 C0 00 00 00 00 73 8B 11 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 10 00 00 01 14 00 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 F0 EF 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 10 FE FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: D4 30 80 01 01 00 00 00 21 82 02 02 0D 0D 19 19 
Offset D0: 40 00 40 01 1E 00 14 0A 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 80 10 00 10 00 48 00 40 80 2A 00 00 00 44 44 00 
Offset F0: 02 FF 1E BF 01 00 00 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F02: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 D9 07 00 04 A0 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 5B 10 1D 0D 00 00 00 00 10 02 80 10 10 00 10 10 
Offset 50: 10 10 10 10 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 10 42 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 40 88 10 02 
Offset 90: 21 84 10 0C A5 94 62 0A 85 90 31 06 A3 94 52 0A 
Offset A0: E5 94 63 08 C3 94 52 08 C4 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 04 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F03: NVIDIA nForce System Management Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 DA 07 06 00 A0 00 A2 00 40 0B 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 F0 EF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 02 03 01 
Offset 40: 5B 10 1D 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 F0 EF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 00 80 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F04: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 C8 07 00 00 20 00 A1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 5B 10 1D 0D 04 04 00 08 00 00 02 00 04 04 80 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 10 A3 44 
Offset 60: 62 08 10 CE FF FF 00 00 01 00 02 00 FF FF 00 00 
Offset 70: 02 00 01 00 32 04 10 80 03 2E 00 80 03 2E 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 80 03 00 00 00 77 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 2E 20 30 90 01 20 00 71 00 00 00 00 2E 20 30 10 
Offset C0: FF FF FF FF FF BF FF FF 00 00 00 00 88 80 88 00 
Offset D0: 00 21 09 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 80 00 43 00 92 14 00 00 80 00 69 90 64 02 13 00 
Offset F0: 1B 1B 1B 1B 00 FF 21 00 99 99 AA AA 00 00 0F 00 

B00 D04 F00: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 FE 07 07 00 B0 00 A1 10 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 F0 FF EF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 03 01 
Offset 40: 5B 10 1D 0D 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 00 00 00 1D 47 40 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D04 F01: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 6A 05 06 00 B0 00 A1 20 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 E0 FF EF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 02 03 01 
Offset 40: 5B 10 1D 0D 0A 80 98 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 01 00 00 60 18 85 03 3C 0A 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 08 05 00 10 20 80 89 3D B6 22 77 25 74 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 16 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 00 01 00 20 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 22 22 44 00 00 00 FF 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 10 10 2D 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D08 F00: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 6C 05 05 00 B0 00 A1 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 01 
Offset 40: 5B 10 1D 0D 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 02 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 A8 A8 20 20 5A 00 99 20 
Offset 60: 00 00 C7 C5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 80 49 07 00 00 C0 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0A F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 6D 05 07 00 B0 00 A1 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 20 F0 00 80 22 
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 02 
Offset 40: 00 00 73 07 00 00 00 00 2F 07 00 00 00 00 44 01 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FE 1F FF 1F 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 A8 
Offset 90: 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 FF FF 00 00 0D 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset C0: 5B 10 1D 0D 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0B F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 6E 05 07 00 10 00 A1 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 00 B1 B1 00 20 
Offset 20: 90 EF 90 EF 01 D0 F1 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 18 00 
Offset 40: 0D 48 00 00 DE 10 00 00 01 50 02 F8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 80 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 80 00 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 41 01 21 80 00 00 10 28 00 00 01 3D 11 00 
Offset 90: 40 00 01 31 80 25 08 00 C0 01 48 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0C F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 6F 05 07 00 10 00 A1 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 00 E1 E1 00 00 
Offset 20: 80 EF 80 EF E1 EF E1 EF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 0D 48 00 00 DE 10 00 00 01 50 02 F8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 80 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 80 00 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 41 01 21 80 00 00 30 28 00 00 11 3C 11 01 
Offset 90: 00 00 11 10 00 05 10 00 C0 01 08 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0D F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 6F 05 07 00 10 00 A1 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 04 00 D1 D1 00 00 
Offset 20: D0 EF D0 EF C1 EF C1 EF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 0D 48 00 00 DE 10 00 00 01 50 02 F8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 80 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 80 00 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 41 01 21 80 00 00 30 28 00 00 11 3C 11 02 
Offset 90: 00 00 11 10 00 05 18 00 C0 01 08 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0E F00: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 F0 07 07 00 B0 00 A2 85 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: F1 09 00 00 F1 0B 00 00 71 09 00 00 71 0B 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 F7 00 00 00 80 FF EF 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 01 03 01 
Offset 40: 5B 10 1D 0D 01 8C 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 0F 68 38 60 00 00 00 00 A8 20 A8 A8 A6 00 20 99 
Offset 60: 00 C7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 06 42 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 2C 78 C4 40 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 08 20 00 20 79 
Offset 80: 0F 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 B0 10 00 
Offset 90: 5F 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 9F 22 A3 01 01 00 00 
Offset A0: 6E 5A 00 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 34 00 02 
Offset B0: 05 00 86 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 1E 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0F F00: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 DC 07 07 00 B0 00 A2 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 D0 FF EF 01 F6 00 00 00 C0 FF EF 00 B0 FF EF 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1D 0D 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 01 14 
Offset 40: 5B 10 1D 0D 01 50 02 FE 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 00 86 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 03 00 00 30 00 00 00 02 01 00 00 02 00 00 08 

B01 D07 F00: Razer Barracuda AC-1 Gaming Audio Card [NoDB]

Offset 00: F6 13 88 87 05 00 10 02 00 00 01 04 00 02 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 CE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 1A 10 09 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 02 18 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D00 F00: Radeon X1950 Series [NoDB]

Offset 00: 02 10 80 72 07 00 10 00 00 00 00 03 10 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 0C 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 04 00 9F EF 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 BE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 10 02 10 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 10 02 10 
Offset 50: 01 58 02 06 00 00 00 00 10 80 01 00 A0 0F 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 08 00 00 01 0D 00 00 40 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D00 F01: Radeon X1950 Series Secondary [NoDB]

Offset 00: 02 10 A0 72 07 00 10 00 00 00 80 03 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 9E EF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 10 03 10 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 58 02 06 00 00 00 00 10 00 01 00 80 0F 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 01 0D 00 00 00 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.{.w...................8.....IBM............... 761295520......
C000:0040 ??..............01/10/07 06:09..0....X...k.........\Ah.....r....
C000:0080 133-A999B1A-100.1DA.RV570.PCI_EXPRESS.DDR3...VTA-HV195PG3-D3 
C000:00C0 .. ...YO
C000:0100 U HAVE NOT CONNECTED THE POWER CABLE TO YOUR VIDEO CARD.PLEASE R
C000:0140 EFER TO THE 'GETTING STARTED GUIDE' FOR PROPER HARDWARE INSTALLA
C000:0180 TION....(C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. .ATOMBIOSBK-ATI VER
C000:01C0 009.013.001.013.000000.I9XAB1DA.S1L.294861 .19067 .ITC .A
C000:0200 99902\A99902.h....$...ATOM..7...].............8.........PCIR...r
C000:0240 ........{.......ATI ATOMBIOS...J...........?/[email protected]{......&
C000:0280 ...........fPfQfRfSfUfVfW......&.f........f.2...(.....b%..%..%..
C000:02C0 %........f.....;.u....F...:.......N.........f......2..4.t...f. N
C000:0300 ..f. N..u.f.\.f.L.;.u...f.^.f.N........6...<Xu..F.....0......6..
C000:0340 ....f......9..b......$..%.=%.w...`..a.2..4.t..LP.....'.f.....&&.
C000:0380 ..fP...&.. .....fXt.. f.......f_f^f]f[fZfYfX......U......F.f3..F
C000:03C0 ....F..R......<Z....]..>[email protected]


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HDD ST3750640AS
Motherboard 08/21/2008-MCP73M05-6A61Nfk2C-00
Motherboard DMIMOBO: FOXCONN MCP73M05
Motherboard DMISYS: FOXCONN MCP73
Motherboard MCP73M05 series 793F1P07 082108
PCI/AGP 1002-7280: Radeon X1950 Series [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1002-72A0: Radeon X1950 Series Secondary [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-056A: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-056C: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-056D: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-056E: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-056F: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07C1: PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07C8: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07CB: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07CD: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07CE: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07CF: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07D0: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07D1: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07D2: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07D3: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07D6: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07D7: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07D8: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07D9: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07DA: NVIDIA nForce System Management Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07DC: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07F0: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-07FE: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 13F6-8788: Razer Barracuda AC-1 Gaming Audio Card [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MEMORY Crucial PC2-6400 (400mhz) DDR2 2x2048mb 
SERIAL# FFFFFFFF 
CAS# latency 6.0
RAS# to CAS# 6
RAS# precharge 6
tRAS 18
tRC 24
voltage 1.8V

PSU Antec Earthwatts 500w


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

By the way, I flashed my BIOS within Windows. Was I not supposed to do that??


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

I did have it oc'd to 3.17ghz with stock cooling. I figured I could do better with the new cooler. I only have one fan blowing in, the psu fan, and a pretty small case.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

running at 51 degrees playing Oblivion and the game froze.


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Applying Artic Silver Thermal Paste – Pictures and Instructions


That link does not work...

The page cannot be found
The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.

Please try the following:

* Make sure that the Web site address displayed in the address bar of your browser is spelled and formatted correctly.
* If you reached this page by clicking a link, contact the Web site administrator to alert them that the link is incorrectly formatted.
* Click the Back button to try another link.

HTTP Error 404 - File or directory not found.
Internet Information Services (IIS)

Technical Information (for support personnel)

* Go to Microsoft Product Support Services and perform a title search for the words HTTP and 404.
* Open IIS Help, which is accessible in IIS Manager (inetmgr), and search for topics titled Web Site Setup, Common Administrative Tasks, and About Custom Error Messages.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's the instructions link. http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

edit - also check your temps and actual voltages in the bios for the +3.3, +5, and +12 volts. They should be in a PC Health or Hardware Monitoring or somesuch.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

My mb software says I'm running at 35 degrees. Hmmmm...


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

grimx133 said:


> Here's the instructions link. http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
> 
> edit - also check your temps and actual voltages in the bios for the +3.3, +5, and +12 volts. They should be in a PC Health or Hardware Monitoring or somesuch.


Ok yeah I'll check that.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

The only temp I'm seeing in BIOS says the cpu is running at 35 to 37 degrees.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That's ok for a cpu temp, and the bios is considered the most accurate measurement. 

If the game froze, you should check your video card temperatures. Download gpu-z and check on the sensors tab for temps and while you are there, note your fan speed. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

I just read the instructions on applying the paste. You're only supposed to put a line of it on the cpu and that's it? I thought you were supposed to spread it out on it. Weird. I'll try that and see what happens. My paste has been sitting in a drawer for a few months. Do I need to get more or is there a way to remix it or whatever??


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Months is fine, not a big deal at all. They also recommend that you store the paste with the tip down, so that any separation goes to the back and has less of an impact on the paste that comes out first. If it was a few years, it would be different. 
More is not better when it comes to thermal paste, too much and it becomes an insulator itself, it will spread when you use the line method and make a very thin layer.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

Is it ok if I can't twist the heatsink slightly? Once it's bolted down, it's not going anywhere!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Should spread ok. The twist is before you secure it and right after you put it on. Try it, and if the temps are too high, do it again. Always good practise anyway.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

grimx133 said:


> Should spread ok. The twist is before you secure it and right after you put it on. Try it, and if the temps are too high, do it again. Always good practise anyway.


I wasn't able to twist the heatsink. There was just no way. So I did the credit card method. Right now it's running at 21 to 22 degrees.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That is an excellent temperature. Did you check it in the bios as well? It's considered the most accurate.
Oh yah, sometimes you just can't twist it at all, supposed to spread anyway, but I'm always leery of that one, so I spread it, that way I know.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

It's now running at 27 degrees and I'm not running anything. Is it supposed to rise like that after a while??


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Depends, is the room temperature warmer? You're sure you haven't ran anything? Nothing running in the background, antivirus etc.? If it doesn't stop rising, then it's a concern. 27 is a great temp as well. Also measuring your temp in windows can be quite dodgy. How fast does it rise?


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

I've just been checking it once in a while since I just applied the paste yesterday. The room is warmer. I've had antivirus, firewall, antispyware running all along. I just wasn't sure what temp it was supposed to be. Pretty new at this. If you say 27 is good, then that's cool. I will see what happens when I oc in a few days. So you're supposed to wait like 200 hours before you leave the computer on? How long is too long, and after how long should I wait before I oc?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The arctic silver curing period is 200 hours with at least 3 shutdowns where the computer cools to room temp, so restarts don't count.
Anything in the 20's is excellent, and mid 30's is ok too. When overclocking you don't want to exceed 60, or even hit it on a regular basis. Once into the 50's it's getting a little too warm for me. The lower you start, the lower your load temp. 

As long as you keep an eye, you don't need to wait. Overclocking is a lengthy process, not just a "change a couple settings and you're done" kind of thing. Whenever your overclocking you should have a temperature program running, not just while stress testing. I have RealTemp running in the tray whenever I do.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

Even with Realtemp the reading is significantly higher than in Bios or the Foxone software. In BIOS its 27 but Realtemp says 35.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Bios is considered the most accurate. Even if it is 35, that's fine too. Lower is always better, but no worries there. As long as you don't go over 60C when on full 100% load, then no probs.


----------

